# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Das Gegenteil?

## rembox

Das Gegenteil.

Was genau versteht man nun unter diesem ominösem Wort, welches doch recht häufig in unserem Sprachgebrauch benutzt wird. Oft kann man mit dem Gegenteil von irgendetwas, etwas beschreiben, dessen Namen man vergessen hat. Die Frage die sich nun seit einigen Minuten brennend in meinen Kopf meißelt muss also eine Defintion des Wortes „Gegenteil“ mitsich bringen.

„Wie lautet das Gegenteil des Gegenteils“.

Mit Sicherheit lässt sich ausschliessen, dass das Gegenteil unseres unscheinbaren, aber dennoch hoch anspruchsvollen und philosophisch Wertvollen Wortes, welches hier gerade Erörtert wird, dass einfache
„Fürteil“ ist. Gar Schwachsinnig, aber nunmal als Erstes Gedankengut meinerseits festgehalten. Nun, aber welches Wort suchen wir dann. Was ist überhaupt ein Gegenteil?
Hierzu 2 Ansätze:

Das Gegenteil ist ein Antonym, also wäre der erst-beste Gedanke, welcher das Thema beendet und
mich glücklich mit einem guten Gewissen schlafen lässt, das Synonym. Was wiederrum ist ein Synonym?
Im normalen Sprachgebrauch kann man sich darunter wohl etwas vorstellen, was sich gleicht. Genauer
Gesagt bedeutet der Einsatz eines Synonyms, dass man etwas durch etwas ersetzt, was dasselbe bedeutet.
Also wäre das Gegenteil vom Gegenteil – dasselbe.
Jedoch stimmt mich diese Lösung des Problems, welche auch – wie ich finde zu einfach gewählt ist, nicht
Glücklich. In Wahrheit und nach ein wenig weiterführendem Denksport bemerkt man, dass man einfach
Die Übersetzung, also nicht das Originalwort genommen hat. Daher ist diese Theorie entkräftet.

Das Original bringt mich auf meinen zweiten Ansatz.
Das Gegenteil, das Gegenteil, es ist verwirrend, aber ich versuche einmal plausibel zu erklären wie ich auf
Diese Idee kam.
Das Gegenteil von einem Gegenteil, richtiger Weise müsste man schreiben das Gegenteil von dem Gegenteil,
ist also das Gegenteil des Gegenteils. So Weit so gut.

Das Original, einzigartig in seinem Dasein hat natürlich, wie alles auf der Erde, so glaube ich, ein Gegenteil.
Schon in der Bibel wird mich vielen Vergleichen und gegenteiligen Beispielen gearbeitet. Man denke nur an
„Himmel und Hölle“ „Gott und Teufel“ um nur die 2 bekanntesten zu nennen.

Zurück zu unserem Original. Anzunehmen die Kopie wäre das Gegenteil des Originals, wäre Törecht, da
Die Kopie nur eine Entstehung bzw. Vervielfältigung des Originals ist, also nicht das Gegenteil.

Nun, meiner Meinung nach, ist das einfache und für mich am plausibel klingensten Wort „ Fälschung“-
Das Gegenteil von dem Original. Es kommt natürlich immer auf die Sinnbildliche interpretierte
Form des Wortes an, welches im Volksmund nun so oder auch anders definiert wird.
Ich behaupte, dass das Gegenteil von dem Original die Fälschung ist.

Daher kann das Original auch nicht das Gegenteil vom Gegenteil sein. Es scheint, nach längerem Überlegen,
dass das Wort „Gegenteil“ im Gebrauch als Wort und als Sinn einen großen Unterschied aufweist.
Es ist frustrierend, dass so ein simples Problem meinen Geist zum erliegen bringt. Ich werde nicht schlauer,
je mehr ich über die Problematik nachdenke, destso mehr Türen mit noch mehr Möglichkeiten, welche ich hier
unmöglich alle aufzählen kann, gehen auf.

Was ist, wenn das Wort Gegenteil zwar als Wort ansich existiert, aber im Sinne, den ich nicht definieren kann, eben nicht. Das Gegenteil ist also nur vorhanden, wenn es einen Begriff gibt von dem es das Gegenteil sein kann. Bezogen auf materielle Dinge ist das ganze recht einfach, noch theortisch betrachtet tun sich eben diese, von mir hier angesprochenen Probleme auf. Das Wort existiert also nur mit einem Gegenbegriff und das nur, weil über gewisse Zeitspannen „Gegenteilspaare“ festgelegt wurden. Das Gegenteil von etwas zu sagen, ist für die meisten kein Problem. Doch das Gegenteil vom Gegenteil ist also ein nicht existentes Wort.

Ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus einem ICQ Gespräch, um zu verdeutlichen was ich meine.

[12:03] misterX: ich mein die Fälschung ist offensichtlich das Gegenteil von dem Original, aber hier wird das Gegenteil ja nur als Beschreibung benutzt um zu definieren was was ist. Ich will aber wissen was das Gegenteil vom Gegenteil is
[12:03] misterX: und da das Gegenteil vom Original (meiner Meinung nach ) die Fälschung ist, kann das Gegenteil von Gegenteil nich Original sein.

Wer kann mir helfen und mir endlich sagen, was das Gegenteil vom Gegenteil ist?

----------


## el panecillo

was is das gegenteil von ananas? 

gegenteil von geldtasche?

gegenteil von fliegen? 

... 

wie du siehst, gibts wörter, die haben einfach kein gegenteil. und das wort "gegenteil" is ein solches. obendrein is "gegenteil" nur ein abstrakter begriff des sprachgebrauchs, der keinen bezug zu einr wirklich existenten sache aufweist. es wäre auch sinnlos das gegenteil von gegenteil zu suchen, ein gegenteil beschreibt nur eine sache mit konträren eigenschaften verglichen mit einer anderen sache.

----------


## rembox

> Bezogen auf materielle Dinge ist das ganze recht einfach, noch[muss doch heissen] theortisch betrachtet tun sich eben diese, von mir hier angesprochenen Probleme auf.


Das meine ich ja.... Materialistisch betrachtet ist die sache (fast) immer einfach und eindeutig, da irgendwann mal - sei es durch logik oder willkür - gegenteilige Paare festgelegt wurden.

Doch gibt es auch noch den theoretischen hintergrund, der interessiert mich hier ja mehr wie der realistische. Eigentlich ist es auch vollkommen irrelevant, aber so sachen lassen mir nunmal keine Ruhe. Es muss doch ein logisches und plausibles Gegenteil von Gegenteil geben. Die deutsche Sprache hat doch für jeden Dreck irgendwelche Ausdrücke und Formulierungen, da muss es doch jemand geben, der offensichtlich schlauer als ich ist, welcher herausgefunden hat oder es noch wird, welches Wort den theoretisch gegenteiligen Begriff zu "Gegenteil" auffährt.

 --> mach mich doch nicht schon wieder so traurig  Da fühl ich mich gleich wieder schuldig das DH-Board zu mißbrauchen und eine weitere absolute sinnlosigkeit gepostet zu haben.

----------


## mgt-MAV

Also das Gegenteil von Ananas is ja schon mal Annatrocken

----------


## BATMAN

Allein so nen Mißt aus dem Internet zu kopieren und hier herein zu posten gehört schon mit nem Stromschlag bestraft. 

Erklär das doch mal mit eigenen Worten:
_Also wäre das Gegenteil vom Gegenteil – dasselbe.
Jedoch stimmt mich diese Lösung des Problems, welche auch – wie ich finde zu einfach gewählt ist, nicht
Glücklich. In Wahrheit und nach ein wenig weiterführendem Denksport bemerkt man, dass man einfach
Die Übersetzung, also nicht das Originalwort genommen hat. Daher ist diese Theorie entkräftet._ 


Benennt man von etwas ein Gegenteil und lenkt dann seine Aufmerksamkeit auf das eigentliche "Teil" zurück, ist man am Ausgangspunkt der Benennung.
Da das Gegenteil als Begriff nicht allein stehen kann, braucht es immer einen Ausgangspunkt. Dieser Ausgangspunkt stellt also immer das Gegenteil zum benannten Gegenteil dar.

----------


## rembox

> Allein so nen Mißt aus dem Internet zu kopieren und hier herein zu posten gehört schon mit nem Stromschlag bestraft.


Entschuldigen sie mein herr, aber wie kommst du darauf, dass obiger text aus dem Internet kopiert ist?

Ist ja OK. Ich wollte es halt wissen, könnte ja sein das es das Wort als solches gibt, welches das Gegenteil vom Gegenteil benennt. Ich habe es nicht gefunden, da wie oben schon erläutert, meine scheinbar niedere Intelligenz nicht annähernd ausreicht um das zu Definieren.

ps.: Wenn ich Texe irgendwo kopiere, schreibe ich das auch dazu . Dieser 'grosse Schwachsinn' ist meinem Amöbenartigen - von der Intelligent gesehen - Kopf entsprungen.

----------


## sonntagsfahrer

Das Gegenteil von uns ist Antimaterie.
Vielleicht gibt's eine Anti-Ananas und Anti-Menschen. 

Oder möglicherweise das Spiegelbild?? 

Jaja, weltbewegende Fragen....

----------


## Haiflyer

gab doch mal son tolles hip hop video von freitag nacht news. kennt des noch einer.
da sagt der doch anstatt. das is schlechter als das gegenteil. und er meint
das is scheißer als das jetzt gegen. das is find ich die perfekte definition.
das gegenteil ist scheißer als das jetzt gegen

----------


## BATMAN

Es gibt halt kein Forum wo dieser "intelektuelle" Thread nicht schon gestartet wurde.
Hat auch gar nix mit Dir zu tun.

Es gibt halt einfach kein direktes Gegenteil aus dem Sprachgebrauch. 
Je nach Anwendung des Wortes kann man auch Komplementär nehmen. Also ein Gut welches gegen das Original ohne Beinflussung des geplanten Gebrauchs getauscht werden kann. usw.

Fürteil, das Gleiche, Synonym .... 

Ananas <-> Anatrocken gehört allerdings in den Duden

----------


## Fujirider

Wie wärs mit einer Mathematischen  kleinkinder Lösung:
 
Jeder Buschstabe kriegt die ihm im Alphabet zugeordnete Zahl von 1 bis 26; A-->1 B-->2...

GEGENTEIL --> TVTVMGVRO

Ich gebe zu dass war jetzt nicht die große Erleuchtung für das Rätsel, aber da ich mich jetzt so lange hingesetzt hab um das nachzuprüfen muss ichs doch posten 

Ich muss dir allerdings Rechtgeben dass es irreführend ist, weil mir grad  noch eine Idee in diese Richtung kommt, die ich lieber auch nicht schreiben will...

----------


## JackTheRipper

von vorne wie hinten A. N. N. A.

----------


## dermo

> gegenteil von fliegen?


is ja logisch....."fallen"

----------


## rembox

nicht umbedingt.
kommt drauf an, welches man meint.
ich würde das fliegen in der luft mit dem laufen auf der erde gegenüberstellen.

denn feuer-wasser;luft-erde

allg. und technisch betrachtet stimmt es schon, das es das Gegenteil ansich nicht geben kann, da das Wort nur im Zusammenhang zweier konträrer Sachen benutzt wird um zu definieren das das eine eben das "Gegenteil" ist. Das absolut andere, sozusagen.


Wie kann man jemandem mit Worten erklären das man das "Gegenteil" von etwas meint? ohne das Wort, oder Teilwörter wie "gegen" zu benutzen?

edit: mhhh das absolut andere, find ich sogar recht gut.
Trotzdem würde es mich interessieren, wie man das Gegenteil definiert, um zu sagen das das Gegenteil von Feuer - Wasser ist. Irgendwer muss sich ja was dabei gedacht haben, dieses Paar aufzustellen. Verdammte Axt, es muss ein Gegenteil vom Gegenteil geben.

----------


## JackTheRipper

ich frag mich wie fad es einem sein muss, dass man sich so lange mit einer "dermaßen philosophischen" frage beschäftigt  
ich find da gibts einige bessere themen zum philosophieren.
z.b. woher die motivation für das leben kommt. wie unbedeutend wir eigentlich sind (oder auch nicht?), wie gewaltig unser lebensraum, das universum eigentlich ist, ob unser bewusstsein vergänglich ist, usw.
aber für sowas hab ich momentan keine zeit

----------


## rembox

An sowas trau ich mich gar nicht ran 

Ausserdem finde ich soetwas nicht sehr interessant, im bezug auf die verschwendete Zeit in unserer eh schon durch genug andere faktoren begrenzte lebensdauer.

Die Gegenteils geschichte ist mir gestern einfach so eingefallen und ich bin dem - nicht wie sonst, vergessen und gut - nachgegangen. Mittlerweile würde ich das schon noch gerne wissen, aber es interessiert mich nicht mehr so "brennend".

ich bin ein sehr schnell gelangweilter mensch  und ich will meine husky und sommer.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> und ich will meine husky und sommer


is schon besser 




> Die Gegenteils geschichte ist mir gestern einfach so eingefallen und ich bin dem - nicht wie sonst, vergessen und gut - nachgegangen. Mittlerweile würde ich das schon noch gerne wissen, aber es interessiert mich nicht mehr so "brennend".


deine gegenteils geschichte hängt sich an definitionen auf und verlangt nach einer unteren diskussionsebene. des hab ich mit meinen vorschlägen auch gemeint.
da wirst nie auf einen sinnvollen zweig kommen, weil es kein essentiell wichtiges thema is. find ich halt

----------


## mankra

Das Wort Gegenteil kann man nur auf Eigenschaften anwenden, nicht auf Nomen und Verben.

----------


## -mgt-MAV's Frau

Das stimmt nicht ganz...und nun will ich mich auch mal einmischen..

also..man kann an sich Gegenteile auch auf Verben und Nomen anwenden...das Problem des "Gegenteils" ist eine Frage der Interpretation.."sterben" kann das Gegenteil von "geboren werden" sein..weil es für uns den  Zusammenhang von Ende und Anfang impliziert...auch bei Nomen is das möglich..Der Keller eines Hauses ist das , so uns verständliche, Gegenteil vom Dachboden des Hauses( das "oben vs. unten Verhältnis")

Wenn man jetzt die Philosophie aussen vor lässt, was der Sinn und Unsinn des "Gegenteils" nun ist, greife ich auf mein Fachgebiet - die Germanistik - zurück, welche ich immerhin 8 Semester hier im schönen Leipzig studiert habe...

Rein sprachlich betrachtet ist das Gegenteil von etwas ein Antonym..welches das Gegenteil von - dem eher bekannten Wort - Synonym ist.
Streng betrachtet wäre nach mathematischer Logik das Gegenteil vom Gegenteil wieder das erste, das Ausgangswort...
betrachten wir es anhand eines Beispiels:

sterben ist das Wort --  geboren werden ist das Antonym zu sterben -- das gegenteil von geboren werde is also diesbezüglich immer wieder das Ausgangswort...

Es ist auch nicht möglich, andere Worte mit in Betracht zu ziehen..und zu erwarten...das bei der Bildung des Gegenteils vom Gegenteil etwas völlig Neues zum Vorschein kommt....


allerdings wäre ein neuer Ansatz, dass das Wort Synonym sich gegenteilig zu Antonym verhält.
Das bedeutet: es kann nicht von allem ein Synonym geben...also kann es auch nicht von allem ein Antonym geben...

das verwirrt mich jetzt selber.. 

na dann schaut mal, ob ihr damit etwas anfangen könnt

----------


## Dirty Rider

> na dann schaut mal, ob ihr damit etwas anfangen könnt


 Bin leider grade etwas abgelenkt gewesen, was hast du gesagt

----------


## JackTheRipper

oje, des kann was werden. bin gspannt wie interessant der thread auf einmal wieder sein wird

----------


## mgt-MAV

Ach ihr notgeilen Säcke  

Nein hatte ihr nur von dem Thread erzählt und sie findet sowas halt interessant und ich wollte euch eine Meinung vom Fach nicht vorenthalten. Und ich finde es gut geschrieben und logisch erklärt

----------


## rembox

Hey, vorsicht mit solchen aussagen 

Dieser Thread beeinflusst das niveau des dh boards nachträglich und ist einfach nur störend und lästig...sowas kannst du doch nicht einfach interessant finden 

Meine deutschlehrerin schaut mal in ihrem anthropoplogischen Wörterbuch nach, ob dazu was drinsteht. Wahrscheinlich wird das das Wort einfach nur Definiert. Wie auch immer, rätsel gibts halt immer *g*

die - sich für einen weiteren sinnlosen und durch die existenz schlechte laune bei einigen verursachenden thread- schämende wutz

----------


## JackTheRipper

also (ohne schleimen zu wollen) ich find des eh gut was die lady da geschrieben hat. mir sind solche definitionen sowieso zu kompliziert....und irgendwie ned so in meinem interessensbereich. aber es hört sich kompliziert an, und komplizierte sachen werden meistens angenommen. 
bin ja ka verbalingenieur

----------


## -mgt-MAV's Frau

@Mav: danke Schatz:-o...

obwohl kompliziert nicht gleich richtig sein muss 

und ja ich find Sprachen nunma interessant..jeder hat andere Interessen

----------


## Dirty Rider

Hehe...immerhin steigt nun das Niveu wieder gewaltig.

Gut geschrieben, auch wenn ich auch etwas verwirrt werde beim lesen

----------


## mankra

Natürlich gibt es 2 Nomen, die man im ersten Gedanken als Gegenteilig bezeichnen könnte: Berg - Tal, Dein Keller-Dach Beispiel. Nur sehen ich diese Dinge nicht wirklich als Gegenteilig.
Andere Beispiele wie Licht und Dunkelheit oder Luft und Vakumm hinken auch, da wiederum ein Wort eine Eigenschaft ausdrückt.

Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber mir fallen nur Bsp. aus Eigenschaften ein (hell-dunken, groß-klein, richtig-falsch, etc.).

----------


## -mgt-MAV's Frau

@ Mankra

ich sagte ja auch, dass das Problem des Gegenteils ein Problem der unterschiedlichen Wortbedeutung ist...jeder Mensch ordnet in seinem Sprachgebrauch bestimmten Dingen andere Eigenschaften zu...

das ist auch das Problem bei Nomen...ich weiß auch nicht, was du mit dem Satz meinst..Nomen drücken Eigenschaften aus...das is irgendwie..ja...weiß nich...falsch sicher nicht, aber entspricht auch nich der Aufassung von dem Begriff Nomen an sich...
Das du mit Nomen Eigenschaften verbindest is auf gut deutsch : deine Meinung bzw. Dein Problem...

nenn mir ma n Beispiel bei dem du nem Wort ne Eigenschaft zufügst...das is doch das was bei dir im Kopf passiert...Licht und Dunkelheit..sind an sich nur Lichtverhältnisse...wenn du damit ne Eigenschaft erkennst..ja weiß nich...kann ich nich nachvollziehen....dafür gibts doch Adjektive...: hell und dunkel....ich weiß nich...vielleicht verwechselst das nur...wär schön wenn du mir das ma genauer erklärst, wie du das meinst...
Is ne interessante Interpretation deinerseits..versteh sie nur halt nicht wirklich...  

LG, =jëllâ=

----------


## mankra

Helligkeit und Dunkelheit wäre wahrscheinlich besser gewesen.
Ich meinte damit: Dunkelheit ist zwar ein Nomen (oder auch nicht, kann jetzt auch falsch liegen, die Hauptschule liegt 15 Jahre zurück. Inzwischen dämmerts, daß dies keine Nomen sind, auch wenns groß geschrieben wird), ist für mich eine Eigenschaft.

Grund des Postings war, daß ich geschrieben hab, das Wort Gegenteil kann man nur auf Ajektive anwenden und nicht auf Nomen und Verben und hast geschrieben, das stimmt nicht ganz.

Keine Ahnung, das ganze bereitet mir jetzt keine schlaflosen Nächte, nur beim Lesen des Threads ist mir auf die schnelle nix eingefallen, wo man auf ein Nomen oder auf ein Verb das Wort Gegenteil anwenden könnte.

Auf Adjektive natürlich: Heiß-kalt, hell-dunkel, groß-klein, schnell-langsam, etc.
Auf Verben und Nomen fällt zumindest mir nix ein.

----------


## -mgt-MAV's Frau

hehe..ok des is niedlich..warte ma..also das mit den Adjektiven und so is richtig so... und ich verzeih dir auch, wenn die Schule weit zurückliegt..aber Dunkelheit ist ein Nomen...aber nich schlimm...ganz spezifisch wärs n substantiviertes Adjektiv...also dunkel wurde durch die endung -heit zu nem Substantiv (oder Nomen..beides ist das geliche)

aber..ich wollt hier niemanden verwirren..und deswegen hält die Jella jetzt am besten ma wieder den Mund..wollt ja auch nur meinen Senf zu abgeben 

LG

----------


## mankra

Alles klar, dann Grenze ich meine Aussage so ein: Außer substantivierte Adjektive sind mir keine Nomen bekannt, wo man das Wort Gegenteil anwenden kann.

----------


## andreas999

bin da anderer meinung:

zw. "sterben" und "geboren werden" kann rein formell kein gegenteiliger zusammenhang bestehen, weil dass eine aktiv ist und das andere passiv.

eher "auf die Welt kommen" und "von der welt gehen".
das ist dann aber gleich wie "Helligkeit" "Dunkelheit" eine Zustands/Eigenschaftsbeschreibung.

gegenteile gibt es mMn nur bei der beschreibung von eigenschaften, bei denen ein konträres Paar vorliegt. ist bei wertbegriffen etc. oft so.

----------


## -mgt-MAV's Frau

Also ich weiß nich warum ihr das alle so kompliziert macht..das eine ist aktiv..das andere passiv..naja

das is doch völlig egal... 

also ob nun von der Welt gehen ne Eigenschaft ist bezweifle ich...tot sein und lebendig sein sind Eigenschaften..aber nich auf die Welt kommen oder gehen...das sind nicht mal Zustandsbeschreibungen..wenn schon eher sowas wie bewegungen...weiß net wo du das her hast...aber ich sag euch ja ungern dass es falsch ist..nur weil ich das ma studiert hab...so n Magister Germanistik heisst nicht dass ich Recht hab..allerdings...is das nicht begründbar...sorry  ..hmm ich denk ma das ich hier fehl am Platz bin mit meinen Kommentaren, weil es am Ende doch niemanden interessiert 

=jëllâ=

----------


## Dirty Rider

So spät noch wach 

Sind Farben nicht auch Eigenschaften? 

wie ist es? gelb...hmm?

----------


## rembox

heee  
Nicht immer gleich so deprimiert und eingeschüchtert. Wenn man sowas schon kann, bzw gelernt hat, wird man wohl das recht haben selbiges ab und an anzuwenden.

Immerhin bin ich interessiert dran, schliesslich bin ich ja dem thema auf der spur 

Naja aber danke bis hierher schonmal. Doch nicht so uninteressant das thema :P

----------


## Dirty Rider

Habs bissher net wirklich kappiert

----------


## -mgt-MAV's Frau

hehe...soll ich es dir nochma erklären?? hm???



naja...Farben sind auch nich wirklich Eigenschaften..also..sinds schon..aber...na das gegenteil von gelb wird schwierig...musst du assoziieren....was ist für dich gelb...die sonne??..dann such das gegenteil von sonne..und schon hast die farbe des gegenstücks....hat auch viel von fantasie...man muss sich nur drauf einlassen

----------


## Dirty Rider

Jo erklär ma bitte, hast eh nix besseres zutun 

Die Sonne ist, wenn ich sie auf der Erde sehe, eher weiss

----------


## rembox

mhhh ja schau...das meine ich damit, wer definiert die gegenteile.das gegenteil von sonne kannst du technisch und fantastisch betrachten."technisch" wird das gegenteil der sonne mit den sterne oder gar dem mond assoziiert.fantastisch ist das gegenteil der sonne (gelb / helligkeit) das dunkle...das schwarz. treffend, das du die sonne als "fast weiss" siehst. denn das gegenteil von schwarz ist ja bekanntermaßen weiss.deutsche sprache schwere sprache ^^

----------


## -mgt-MAV's Frau

ach hätte schon besseres zu tun..aber gelehrige schülerchen hat man doch immer gern...also Licht is für dich eher weiß..aber wenn du die sonne hast..bildet doch eher der mond das gegenteil zur sonne?! oder nich?..und mond hat für mich jetzt an sich ne graue farbe..das verbind ich so als erstes damit...allerdings hat auch der mond so ne kälte...wenn Vollmond ist...strahlt er so kalt grau herunter..auf die dächer...kaltes helles Licht

----------


## Dirty Rider

@ Wutz 

@ Jella, gell?  




Aber ich weis, dass das Gegenteil von Zucker nicht Salz ist, es verbindet nur jeder damit. Doch es gibt eigentich kein Gegenteil davon

----------


## -mgt-MAV's Frau

hm..was meinst jetzt dirty rider?? nu kannsch dir net folgen..hab ich wieder unverständlich geschrieben??

----------


## rembox

sieh es doch so

sonne / tag

das "gegenteil"

mond / nacht 


ach was weiss ich denn  
mal schauen wer durch diesen thread in die klapse kommt

----------


## Dirty Rider

<- Andy 

Hmm...ich kann mir grad glaub selbst net folgen, nur hab ich des von dir au net verstanden

----------


## -mgt-MAV's Frau

na dann gute nacht...bin auch müde...schlaft gut

----------


## Dirty Rider

ebenfalls...bin eh bis 4 mind.auf

----------


## el panecillo

naja rein geschmacklicht wirds bei salz sowieso problematisch, weil salz an sich keinen eigenen geschmack hat (ganz gering nur), sondern nur geschmacksverstärkend wirkt.

----------


## Dirty Rider

Wat? Wer bist du denn? 

Naja...deshalb ist Salz ein Gewürz und Gewürze sind Geschmacksverstärker

----------

